# S4 seat into a A4. Airbag wiring help



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

I picked up some 2000 s4 seat to put into my 98 Audi A4 but the wiring coming out of my car is 2 wire airbag hornet now the s4 seats are 3 wires hornet blue,black,brown with white stripe. I really want my air bag working back so do any body out there knows how to wire up the 2 pin into the 3 pin for my airbags to work


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Anybody


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bump


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

I dont know if anyone has swapped s4's into an older model a4. If you have a 99.5 or newer I know the airbag connection is plug and play for the s4 swap. I'm not sure if you can even wire the 2 wire to the 3 wire. What are the colors of the 2 wires on the 2 wire plug?


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yellow and brown and yellow and blue


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm guessing you have a 3 pin connector that you could plug into your seat connection. So if that's the case I would say just to wire brown/yellow to brown/yellow of the 3 wire plug, yellow/blue to yellow/blue of the 3 wire plug, and I would assume you could ground the brown wire of the 3 wire plug to the other brown wire coming from your power seat connection or possibly just ground it to chassis. I'm not 100% sure on that but thats what I would guess would work.


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

crazyquik22023 said:


> I'm guessing you have a 3 pin connector that you could plug into your seat connection. So if that's the case I would say just to wire brown/yellow to brown/yellow of the 3 wire plug, yellow/blue to yellow/blue of the 3 wire plug, and I would assume you could ground the brown wire of the 3 wire plug to the other brown wire coming from your power seat connection or possibly just ground it to chassis. I'm not 100% sure on that but thats what I would guess would work.


No my car had 2 wires coming from the car to the seat the wire color was blue and black so I connect the blue with yellow/blue stripe and yellow with black stripe and I grounded the brown wire


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

what was the outcome?


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

I got it working


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

right but how, with the above posted wire set up?


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yellow and blue connect to blue

Yellow and black connect to 
Black

And ground the brown wires either to the power seat garnets or body ground


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Clear the code and no more airbag light


----------

